# Chromebook



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

Used my Acer chromebook this morning.Plugged it in to charge and no charging light comes on.Only thing I get is splash screen and battery icon.Any ideas on getting it to charge.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

What sort of a charger does it have? If you post the *exact* model of Acer Chromebook, I can look at the hardware specs.

Does it look like this?
https://www.androidauthority.com/replacement-chromebook-chargers-1123135/

Or is it a USB C Charger?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try a known working AC outlet too. My son tends to pull on his cord so it's out as well


----------



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

plodr said:


> What sort of a charger does it have? If you post the *exact* model of Acer Chromebook, I can look at the hardware specs.
> 
> Does it look like this?
> https://www.androidauthority.com/replacement-chromebook-chargers-1123135/
> ...


Yes.Started working again and now no light again when I plug it in.I can start it and log in but it does not charge,no light.It is on 15%


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Try a different charging cable.
Put the wall tap into a different electrical outlet.


----------



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

Only have 1 cable.I plug it in today and the charging light comes on but stays at 40%. Battery health is at 68.What should I try next?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

gorper99 said:


> Only have 1 cable.I plug it in today and the charging light comes on but stays at 40%. Battery health is at 68.What should I try next?


I am wondering if the battery is failing... my iphone has been acting up like this (doesn't appear to charge even though it's been on the charger, but I know the battery needs replacing)

68% battery health means you will probably get about 1 hour of use give or take so I would suggest contacting the vendor (acer) of this device about getting a new battery.


----------

